# What pedalboards are you guys rocking?



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey all!

I’m getting tired of my pedal train board and I am looking to upgrade. Want something that’s clean and easy to cable manage, while still being quality.

The tiered systems are quite cool as well. Also been looking at the temple audio stuff!

Let me know what you guys recommend. Photos always welcome!

Cheers


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I recently sold my Pedaltrain and my Temple and went with Rockboard, Very happy. Well built, lots of room underneath for a power bar and a power supply. I wanted a hardshell case and this was the best price with all the features I wanted. There's extra room in the case for expression pedals and cables.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

This is a constant work in progress. And because there's no gigs going on, I've let it get pretty sloppy looking as I constantly rearrange pedals without much worry about cable management. But here it is as it sits for now... Two changes happening by the weekend that'll streamline my drives and delay setup a bit. 

It's just homemade out of pine, and it has a pine and plywood lid for it that latches on to the barely visible latches you can see on the edges. Works for me for now!


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

A custom size flat from Maple Rock in Acton. But I'd love one from Login • Instagram These are gorgeous, and Canadian to boot...


----------



## JHall55 (Dec 6, 2016)

I splurged on a Trailer Trash board a number of years ago...haven’t regretted it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Still using a Pedaltrain Classic.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I just went from a BCB60 to two pieces of scrap t&g board, and upgraded to a PT Novo24. I'm loving the extra space, but it still isn't enough. No matter what board I try, it is always one pedal too small.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Dingbat.


----------



## Analogman (Oct 3, 2012)

Temple Audio Trio 21


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What exactly isn't clean and easy to cable manage about the pedaltrain?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

cboutilier said:


> I just went from a BCB60 to two pieces of scrap t&g board, and upgraded to a PT Novo24. I'm loving the extra space, but it still isn't enough. No matter what board I try, it is always one pedal too small.


how many pedals. I may have a board you can have


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

Budda said:


> What exactly isn't clean and easy to cable manage about the pedaltrain?


For me its the space between the rails. It's hard to mount cable tie downs to cable manage. I also don't like having to drill holes to mount the power supply underneath. I broke the screw the first time putting it in and it still rattles in the rails (which drives me insane) lol!


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

Wardo said:


> Dingbat.
> 
> View attachment 351174


Very nice selection of drive pedals.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

RBlakeney said:


> how many pedals. I may have a board you can have


Whatever the board fits +1 it seems to be. Every time I get a bigger board, I get more pedals. I think it is a me problem, and not a board problem. As soon as I got the Novo24 I added a wah, a volume, an ABY, and 2 more drive pedals, plus two drives I had on the shelf. It's already a bigger board than I'd like to have on stage, but I have a problem in my brain.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Okay Player said:


> Very nice selection of drive pedals.


Thanks.

I'd tried a few others but sent them back and settled on these. The drives are all in one loop and when that's not engaged it goes into the tuner and out through the loop switcher. I like the sound of just my amp on a short cable a lot of the time so this setup works for that without the pedals adding their 2 bits worth of signal noise when not needed. Just got it finalized about this time last year and then it was guess what boy, you ain't gonna be playing in bars and goin to no more jams for he next few years cause of the lucky 19. Figure since I got all kinds of mics, guitars, amps, mandolins etc layin around I'm gonna try recording stuff at home just to keep going.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The March issue of Premier Guitar (now available on-line) has several features on pedalboards, with lots of pics.


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> I recently sold my Pedaltrain and my Temple and went with Rockboard, Very happy. Well built, lots of room underneath for a power bar and a power supply. I wanted a hardshell case and this was the best price with all the features I wanted. There's extra room in the case for expression pedals and cables.


Thanks for the mini review and photos. I've actually been eying the Rockboards for awhile. How is the ABS case? Do you think it would easily crack? And I've heard that that MOD connection units can be a bit noisy. Have you experinced this?


----------



## Shaqrad (May 6, 2020)

Using a Pedaltrain JR Classic right now. Ordered a Temple Audio board (Trio 21) this morning. My reason was cable management and size. I have a few extra pedals I would like to fit on my board that I couldn't with the JR Classic's size. Looking forward to using the mods attachments. Also, I am avoiding their plate system and plan to just use dual lock though


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Home (SKB PS-45)









Grab and go (Pedaltrain Jr Classic)










Acoustic (SKB- POWERED 8)


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

Currently own a Schmidt Array 450, a pedaltrain terra 42, a pedaltrain pro, and a pedaltrain 2.

I love the SA board, but i really like seeing all the pedals together, they are easier to adjust, and it's easier to see whats going on overall, not to mention visually cooler.

So i sit, stuck on trying to decide which way i want to go. Sometimes i use a PT, sometimes the SA.


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

Went from pedaltrain to rockboard. Very happy with the construction and room underneath and the room for modules is icing on the cake.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

isoneedacoffee said:


> Thanks for the mini review and photos. I've actually been eying the Rockboards for awhile. How is the ABS case? Do you think it would easily crack? And I've heard that that MOD connection units can be a bit noisy. Have you experinced this?


I'd say the case is equivalent to a normal suitcase. It should be able to withstand the same treatment. It also has wheels. I haven't had any issues with the MOD 2 I've got. Can't see why one would. It's just a pass through. No electronics or anything fancy going on.


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

Shaqrad said:


> Using a Pedaltrain JR Classic right now. Ordered a Temple Audio board (Trio 21) this morning. My reason was cable management and size. I have a few extra pedals I would like to fit on my board that I couldn't with the JR Classic's size. Looking forward to using the mods attachments. Also, I am avoiding their plate system and plan to just use dual lock though


Pretty much in the same boat. I currently use a classic Jr but need a little more space, and would like the ease of cable management and to use the mods with the temple. I as well would go the dual lock route.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I’ve had several temple boards and I think the results have been great.


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

I had a sweet BlackBird tweed pedal board. It's great if you have a set of pedals you always use. However, I like to frequently move pedals in and out of the chain. Constantly, buying-selling, trading this pedal for that pedal, switching orders, etc. In that instant a solid top type pedal board is a pain in the ass. I sold it to a friend and bought a $90 "large" pedal board off of Amazon. It's got a slight angle, and little cubby where my power supply fits nice and out of the way. I'm very pleased with the decision I ultimately made.


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

Love all your posts everyone! Very helpful and just cool to see what everyone is using. 

Keep em' coming!


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

I've always just made a board from thick black acrylic. Velcro sticks really well and you can screw some feet on or use stick on feet. 
Small board- I need to clean up the cables. ;


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a Hyva board built out of London, ON (pic below) and a big fan of Maple Rocks pedalboards in Acton as well. Another option if you want to avoid cabling, power supplies and keeping a small footprint, JAM Pedals builds custom integrated boards with their pedals. You can build from small (2-3 pedals) to large and any choice of artwork or tolex (at a cost). Pic attached of an example. The caveat being is that you have to like their pedals which I do. I have one on order due in the next few months.


----------



## GouldyGuitar (Jun 6, 2020)

Alex said:


> I have a Hyva board built out of London, ON (pic below) and a big fan of Maple Rocks pedalboards in Acton as well. Another option if you want to avoid cabling, power supplies and keeping a small footprint, JAM Pedals builds custom integrated boards with their pedals. You can build from small (2-3 pedals) to large and any choice of artwork or tolex (at a cost). Pic attached of an example. The caveat being is that you have to like their pedals which I do. I have one on order due in the next few months.
> 
> View attachment 351878
> View attachment 351879


That Hyva board is beautiful! What model and options did you opt for? I've seen his work and it looks great!
Also love that protein pedal, I've been looking for one on the used market for myself! I also use the gigrig 
quartermaster and love it. Mine is the 4 loop model. How are you liking yours?

Cheers!


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I'm in the same camp as "all the pedals I need, +1". It seems just as I've figured it out and settled on what I want/need, one more comes along. 

I looked for ages for a board to accommodate. I finally built one. 2 tiered with the less used on top, more common on/off during play on the bottom, and the 2 Voodoo Labs power supplies under the top tier. I built a lid to snap on over too. It's a bit heavy, but it's worth it for the set up. The only difference is I might be swapping out the BOSS SD-1 for a Spruce Effects "Arborist". I bought it from a forum member and have been playing it a lot outside of the board. I really like it. I would like to keep both, but I do not have the room. I also purchased a Flanger (that I'm not keen on) but it too cannot join the others.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

GouldyGuitar said:


> That Hyva board is beautiful! What model and options did you opt for? I've seen his work and it looks great!
> Also love that protein pedal, I've been looking for one on the used market for myself! I also use the gigrig
> quartermaster and love it. Mine is the 4 loop model. How are you liking yours?
> 
> Cheers!


Grizzly board, live in case, 18' x13", metal corners. I am a big fan of thegigrig stuff and love the QMX. It keep everything quiet and adds a slight amount of compression - the pedals sound "better" with the QMX.


----------

